# I DID IT!!!!!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I dropped Mia off at the groomers!!!!!!!!! :smheat: And gave her a picture of Cosy to go off of and Brit was so kind to let me know what she does and doesnt shave and how high to go on the head..... :rockon: 

Now, its waiting time....I dropped her off about an hour ago so now is the loooonnnggg wait!!!!!!

I hope I dont look like this :new_shocked: when I see her


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't wait to see some pics of pretty Mia! :wub:

I'm sure she'll turn out just as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

There isn't anything that could make Mia look bad! :wub: :wub: She's a pretty princess with long hair or short hair! Can't wait to see pictures!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Mia is such a pretty thing I'm sure she will look FABOO!! And I bet she will love it shorter on the body. They all seem to. Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Sep 15 2008, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635517


> I can't wait to see some pics of pretty Mia! :wub:
> 
> I'm sure she'll turn out just as gorgeous as ever! [/B]


Aw thanks Mandy! I was holding her this morning, brushing her long hair....Im going to miss it!!! She was my little fluff butt!!

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Sep 15 2008, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635518


> There isn't anything that could make Mia look bad! :wub: :wub: She's a pretty princess with long hair or short hair! Can't wait to see pictures!!! :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks!!! I totally cannot picture her with short hair so I am in for a big surprise!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 15 2008, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635522


> Oh Mia is such a pretty thing I'm sure she will look FABOO!! And I bet she will love it shorter on the body. They all seem to. Can't wait to see pics!!![/B]


Thanks Crystal! I am sure SHE will be much happier!! She isnt much of the girly girl!!!!! But if shes happy, Im happy!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You'll love it!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sooooo you finally did it.....Good for you!!!!! I just know she will look so Cute!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh darn, now I'm not going to be able to clean house and wash clothes!  Gotta sit here on SM looking for updates and new pics! She's so beautiful, she's sure to just be "beautifuller!"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures! I'm trying to get enough nerve to get Zoey clipped and this might be the nudge I need.  I know she'll be beautiful. I think Zoey would be happier clipped too and I'm like you ..... if she's happy I'm happy. 
Get those pictures on as soon as you get her home!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done ,,i cant wait to see her pictures .lol. :wub: jo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! I hope you don't look like that> :new_shocked: either. There will still be plenty of hair
to brush. LOL


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'll be peeping out from behind my fingers tentatively , lest I be shocked  . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OK....SHE IS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((((((IS SHE HOME YET))))))))


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 15 2008, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635592


> ((((((((IS SHE HOME YET))))))))[/B]



Nope...Leaving work in a about a half hour or so....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 15 2008, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635578


> OK....SHE IS READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]



I'm excited and can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see lots of pictures of Miss Mia!!!! The Cosy cut is too cute and I'm sure that Mia will look adorable in it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Dang....I'm gonna have to wait til I get home now to see pics.  And where do I look...here or in the picture section...or in the grooming section!! :smpullhair: Hmmmmm....maybe Krystal, you should post them in all three places!  

I can't wait. I'm as nervous as I was after letting my neighbor groom my two! Oh well, we won't think about that!! :blush:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 15 2008, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635612


> Dang....I'm gonna have to wait til I get home now to see pics.  And where do I look...here or in the picture section...or in the grooming section!! :smpullhair: Hmmmmm....maybe Krystal, you should post them in all three places!
> 
> I can't wait. I'm as nervous as I was after letting my neighbor groom my two! Oh well, we won't think about that!! :blush:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl: 

I will post them in the picture section for you! LOL..........

Im nervous too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well? It's almost 6pm here....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Is she home yet?!  

Pics! :chili: Pics! :chili: Pics!!! :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is she there yet????


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Well?????? Sure is hard to wait!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmpf! Broke numerous traffic laws and made the kids wait for dinner to check for pics and nothin'! :angry: 

Sooooo.....*ARE YOU HOME YET????*

YooHoo!! ::tapping on the computer screen:: You there??? Well....... ::tapping foot impatiently::  

Oh well...off to feed the babies, let them 'take care of business outside'  , then I'll come back and check.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 15 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635660


> Hmpf! Broke numerous traffic laws and made the kids wait for dinner to check for pics and nothin'! :angry:
> 
> Sooooo.....*ARE YOU HOME YET????*
> 
> ...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 15 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635660


> Hmpf! Broke numerous traffic laws and made the kids wait for dinner to check for pics and nothin'! :angry:
> 
> Sooooo.....*ARE YOU HOME YET????*
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

The suspense is killing us..... I wanna see how she looks because I'm thinking of having Sophia in the 'Cosy Cut' .... hurry hurry and tell us!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Krystal - obviously the suspense :smpullhair: is killing us!! You're very brave to do it all at once like that. I'm trying to sneak up on it - had about an inch and a half taken off the sides last week (sorry Sarah!) and there's still plenty of hair to brush, so I'm not sure if I'll have the guts to REALLY do it...I do love that hair!! :bysmilie:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Remember girls, she is three hours behind us, so it should not be too much longer..........That being said~~~~

WHERE ARE YOU?????? WE ARE WAITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 15 2008, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635688


> Remember girls, she is three hours behind us, so it should not be too much longer..........That being said~~~~
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU?????? WE ARE WAITING!!!!!!!!     [/B]


Yah, well she said she was leaving work in 'like a half an hour' almost 3 hours ago!!! :hysteric: 

Honestly Krystal...this is bordering on cruelty. :crying 2: 

You home yet????? You better not have stopped off for dinner or something. :smpullhair: 

And if you're NOT posting cuz you don't like it...well....we still want to see!!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 15 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635660


> Hmpf! Broke numerous traffic laws and made the kids wait for dinner to check for pics and nothin'! :angry:
> 
> Sooooo.....*ARE YOU HOME YET????*
> 
> ...


shame on you for making them babies wait!! hehe....


ya'll are so impatient! haha.......

Ok...off to download some pics.....

She looks ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 

Thank you! :flowers:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, go look at your pics!!


----------

